# Thinking of Moving to Hu�rcal-Overa



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

*Thinking of Moving to Huércal-Overa*

I'd love to hear from anyone living in Huércal-Overa about the pros/cons of the area. From what I've read, the amenities look great - I have 5 kids so I'm particularly interested in clubs/facilities etc for them. But I'd love to learn anything I can about the area. Thanks in advance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

edmelissa said:


> I have 5 kids so I'm particularly interested in clubs/facilities etc for them.


Just curious



> *originally posted by edmelissa*
> I don't want to uproot my 4 children from their home then be told we can't stay in Spain


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

Initially, the eldest one will be staying in the Bahamas until my husband joins me full time. So initially I'm concerned about uprooting the younger 4 - but I'm interested in long term amenities for all 5.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my, another child, that's another 600€/ month you have to find and/ or maybe 7x6000 = 42000€ savings!


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

brocher said:


> Oh my, another child, that's another 600€/ month you have to find and/ or maybe 7x6000 = 42000€ savings!


Well it looks almost certain my husband won't become resident for a while - he may stay as a Bahamian resident and divide his time between Spain and the Bahamas. So I won't need to show the savings for him - and my eldest daughter (an older teenager) may choose to stay with her Dad and come out to Spain for holidays, so I won't need to show savings for her either (I hope). So it seems do-able... although I understand I also need to prove a monthly income. I honestly didn't realize that so much was required, seeing as we are all EU citizens... I thought we were free to live and work in any EU country. Just shows how little I know!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

edmelissa said:


> Well it looks almost certain my husband won't become resident for a while - he may stay as a Bahamian resident and divide his time between Spain and the Bahamas. So I won't need to show the savings for him - and my eldest daughter (an older teenager) may choose to stay with her Dad and come out to Spain for holidays, so I won't need to show savings for her either (I hope). So it seems do-able... although I understand I also need to prove a monthly income. I honestly didn't realize that so much was required, seeing as we are all EU citizens... I thought we were free to live and work in any EU country. Just shows how little I know!


I hope you work something out, but I'm not sure your husband can be considered non- resident. With all of you living in Spain, he would be considered tax resident(the centre of interest thing)....and I would think that would make him 'resident' resident!!!


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you. We knew he'd be considered resident for tax purposes - but do you really think I'd have to show he can support himself in a country he will not be living in? If so, it would seem ludicrous to me as he simply won't need to support himself there - we have a home in the Bahamas in which he will be staying! If anyone has any experience with a situation like this I'd appreciate any input - thank you


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

If its just you and your 4 children initially, you will either have to show a balance in a Spanish bank ie.€30,000 & / or a monthly income of €3000.
Plus, obviously, hubby becoming tax resident regardless on the 184th of YOUR stay. So his tax free income would then become taxable in Spain.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

We looked at property around Huercal-Overa, but we couldn't stand the amount of flies. They're everywhere, and so many properties in that area have fly-screened outside eating areas because the problem is so bad. But go a little further inland, Velez-Rubio or the Oria side of Albox and its less of a problem. My favourite place in that part of Spain is Baza.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

angil said:


> If its just you and your 4 children initially, you will either have to show a balance in a Spanish bank ie.€30,000 & / or a monthly income of €3000.
> Plus, obviously, hubby becoming tax resident regardless on the 184th of YOUR stay. So his tax free income would then become taxable in Spain.


As Angil says, hubby will become Spanish tax resident because you are staying in Spain. I don't think he can be tax resident without also being considered ordinarily resident.

If his family are living in Spain, he is going to be resident whether he is physically living there all the time or not.

As to the proof of income, some areas ask for only the monthly income, some accept the lump sum and some require both.


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

I actually wrote to a solicitor in Spain for advice and this is what he told me, which I thought others in the same situation might find useful...



> if you want to apply for the residencia in Spain it is necessary to know how many people in your family will apply for it and your economic circumstances.
> 
> Basically they need to see that you have some money in your bank account and that you receive some income regularly. There is not a fix rule in all the Foreigners Offices of Spain but according to what they say they use to ask for a minimum amount of € 5,100.00 for the first person plus 3,500.00 € per each additional member of the family.
> 
> ...



And thank you for your comments re the area...



> We looked at property around Huercal-Overa, but we couldn't stand the amount of flies. They're everywhere, and so many properties in that area have fly-screened outside eating areas because the problem is so bad. But go a little further inland, Velez-Rubio or the Oria side of Albox and its less of a problem. My favourite place in that part of Spain is Baza.


That sounds a bit worrying, although I tried to investigate further and others seemed to suggest it was an occasional problem caused by the many pig farms in the area (which don't bother me - when I lived in the UK years ago it was in a farming area and there were simply smelly times of the year and non smelly!). If anyone else has been to the area I'd love to hear how bad the flies were on YOUR visit.

Thanks again


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

<<Basically they need to see that you have some money in your bank account and that you receive some income regularly. There is not a fix rule in all the Foreigners Offices of Spain but according to what they say they use to ask for a minimum amount of € 5,100.00 for the first person plus 3,500.00 € per each additional member of the family.>>


The solicitor has said exactly what we've been telling you - there is no fixed rule. Different areas ask for different things and you have to comply.

He has quoted a minimum, when there is no particular set amount. We have told you the real figures being asked of real people - nearer 600 per person and/or 6000 savings.

The solicitor isn't an accountant and if that is his full reply, he hasn't addressed the financial side of things re. your husbnds posiition or the rate of tax, etc


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

edmelissa said:


> That sounds a bit worrying, although I tried to investigate further and others seemed to suggest it was an occasional problem caused by the many pig farms in the area (which don't bother me - when I lived in the UK years ago it was in a farming area and there were simply smelly times of the year and non smelly!). If anyone else has been to the area I'd love to hear how bad the flies were on YOUR visit.
> 
> Thanks again


The smell isn't too bad as a visitor, however I wouldn't want to risk buying a property immediately down-wind of one. We did visit the area a few times during 2012, and they were always a problem for us. It may be something some people could get used to.


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

This solicitor is from the area we want to move to and these are the figures he was given there. 

And this wasn't the full reply - I explained the issue re my husband and he addressed that too. I am quite aware that a solicitor is not an accountant, however, and would be seeking advice re tax rates separately. 

My primary concern was with obtaining residency. I merely posted this here so others looking at the same area would know what a solicitor in this area had been told.


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

> The smell isn't too bad as a visitor, however I wouldn't want to risk buying a property immediately down-wind of one. We did visit the area a few times during 2012, and they were always a problem for us. It may be something some people could get used to.


Thank you very much for the added info.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

It really depends on what 'jobsworth' you run into on the day! Had us jumping through hoops after initially shooeing us away (literally; hand gestures and all!) as the translator was on a fortnights holiday. It was another 'customer' (German woman who spoke Spanish who literally jumped to our assistance). We needed to show in excess of €20,000 for the 4 of us, private health insurance and we needed hubby's work contract legally translated into Spanish. Also prior (at our first unsuccessful visit) we were told that the Sanitas (health ins) cards and accompanying documents weren't enough and they needed to be officially stamped at a Sanitas office. Nit picking and out and out nastiness is what we experienced! I know experiences vary greatly. 
So my advice would be expect the worst and hope for the best. If the Spanish solicitor is very familiar with the office in which you will apply for residency & its staff then by all means take his word. If he is speaking in general then take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

angil said:


> It really depends on what 'jobsworth' you run into on the day! Had us jumping through hoops after initially shooeing us away (literally; hand gestures and all!) as the translator was on a fortnights holiday. It was another 'customer' (German woman who spoke Spanish who literally jumped to our assistance). We needed to show in excess of €20,000 for the 4 of us, private health insurance and we needed hubby's work contract legally translated into Spanish. Also prior (at our first unsuccessful visit) we were told that the Sanitas (health ins) cards and accompanying documents weren't enough and they needed to be officially stamped at a Sanitas office. Nit picking and out and out nastiness is what we experienced! I know experiences vary greatly.
> So my advice would be expect the worst and hope for the best. If the Spanish solicitor is very familiar with the office in which you will apply for residency & its staff then by all means take his word. If he is speaking in general then take it with a pinch of salt.


Wow, poor you! Sad to experience nastiness when you're trying to settle into a new country. So your husband was working outside Spain, but they needed to see his contract? I can see this getting very complicated as my husband is self employed in the Bahamas. And he doesn't have a great deal of official paperwork to show... it's simply not required here!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Made immigration in Bangkok & Korea feel like a walk in the park! After 14 years out of the UK (& the EU) it was a unique experience to be treat that badly! Don't worry about your husbands contract it won't be necessary. 
It will get too complicated if I start to explain our employment situation since arriving in Spain! & it is time for a sit down with a glass of cheap plonk! After years of paying a fortune for a bottle of wine in Asia it is practically free here & very good! Every cloud and all of that!
Best of luck to you and your family whatever you end up doing. I do hope things work out for you. But it is that bloomin tax situation for you (& us!!) that would worry me.


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you angil - yes, the tax situation IS a worry and is something we're going to have to consider long and hard before we make a final decision. Glad to hear about the cheap plonk though


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

edmelissa said:


> Thank you angil - yes, the tax situation IS a worry and is something we're going to have to consider long and hard before we make a final decision. Glad to hear about the cheap plonk though


Melissa, is there any way you could come over yourself and do a little fact finding. Check out property and supermarkets in the areastou fancy, visit the foreigners office and pay for a consultation with a good gestor. Whatever the foreigeners ofice tells you, could vary by the time you go back, but at least you'd have some idea.

With such a large family, it would really be worth checking what property you could get in an area too.

And, of course, most importantly, you need to find out exactly what rate of tax your hubby would be paying before you can do any real comparisons.


----------



## Elle1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Melissa.

Did you make the move in the end?

We are considering Huércal-Overa for a potential move in the medium term future. Greaty location, great infrastructure yada yada. 

We've been in Almería since 2012 and yes the flies can drive you crazy at certain times of the year - but we're getting used to it. I'm okay until trying to eat outdoors and then I simply can't bear it. But generally I eat inside with the locals anyway (I get my wine and tapas faster that way plus it help with learning Spanish if you're among more conversation) if out and about ... or indoors at home. 

To be fair though, we've never found the actual TOWN of Huércal-Overa much of an issue... only the outlying hamlets and villages - where the vast majority of expats of the area live. 

We're currently between Albox and Oria, in a rural area. Beautiful but low on amenities. Nearest shop 8km, nearest bar 4km.

E xx


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

No - sadly I separated from my husband and ended up moving back to the UK. Still, we are happy here (in sunny Blackpool!) and the kids love it, so I guess it was meant to be 

Good luck with your move Elle. x


----------



## Elle1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your split. From experience though... life goes onwards and upwards! Sounds like that's already the case with you and the kids being happy in Blackpool.

I split from who I thought I'd be with forever and then met my soulmate (who I promptly emigrated to Spain with).

Glad you're happy - I wish you all the very best.

E xxx


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you, you too


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

edmelissa said:


> No - sadly I separated from my husband and ended up moving back to the UK. Still, we are happy here (in sunny Blackpool!) and the kids love it, so I guess it was meant to be


not too sunny today. I separated from partner & moved to Blackpool & kids & I hated every moment of the 5 years we were there. Now I am in Lancaster with a wonderful man & we were looking at retiring to Spain in 5 years, circumstances change & we are more likely to be moving in 2 years to Ontinyent or very near to there.
Hope you continue to be happy in Blackpool (my kids went to Bispham school, by the Squirrel)


----------



## PNE Matt (Feb 28, 2016)

I am also looking at this area, I am having 3 weeks out in Cantoria and searching the area for suitable property.One question How prominate is the snow in the winter and does the area become cut off?.


----------



## Elle1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

PNE Matt said:


> I am also looking at this area, I am having 3 weeks out in Cantoria and searching the area for suitable property.One question How prominate is the snow in the winter and does the area become cut off?.


That's a difficult question to answer because it depends on the individual property. 

We've not been cut off by snow in the last four years - but our friends 4km away do every year except this last one.

Elle xx


----------



## Elle1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

We looked at Cantoria too. Gorgeous area but we ruled it out because of their rocket festival. I'm terrified of fireworks and rockets... and wouldn't put our dogs through it either. I guess you could go away while it's on but if in the town you'd still come back to a home with scorch marks up the walls. 
I wish I was brave enough to attend it one day... but I'm not.
E x


----------



## PNE Matt (Feb 28, 2016)

Elle1971 said:


> We looked at Cantoria too. Gorgeous area but we ruled it out because of their rocket festival. I'm terrified of fireworks and rockets... and wouldn't put our dogs through it either. I guess you could go away while it's on but if in the town you'd still come back to a home with scorch marks up the walls.
> I wish I was brave enough to attend it one day... but I'm not.
> E x


Thanks for the info. To be honest didn't know about the fireworks but I am looking to be outside of town so may not be too much of an issue if we settle their!
With reference to the snow, I don't like the sound of being cut of for too long maybe a day or so would be fine but I would expect the novelty would soon wear off.
Matt


----------



## edmelissa (Mar 29, 2014)

> not too sunny today. I separated from partner & moved to Blackpool & kids & I hated every moment of the 5 years we were there. Now I am in Lancaster with a wonderful man & we were looking at retiring to Spain in 5 years, circumstances change & we are more likely to be moving in 2 years to Ontinyent or very near to there.
> Hope you continue to be happy in Blackpool (my kids went to Bispham school, by the Squirrel)


No, not sunny today at all (had my tongue in my cheek when I wrote that). And WHAT a coincidence because that school (now named Aspire) is where my 14 year old started when we first moved over. Sadly, though, there's a real bullying problem there now and she was not happy - after a few months I moved all the kids out to schools in the countryside (near Preesall) which they love. We are actually living in Bispham  

So glad to hear that all has worked out well for you and I wish you every happiness for the future.


----------



## Elle1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

PNE Matt said:


> Thanks for the info. To be honest didn't know about the fireworks but I am looking to be outside of town so may not be too much of an issue if we settle their!
> With reference to the snow, I don't like the sound of being cut of for too long maybe a day or so would be fine but I would expect the novelty would soon wear off.
> Matt


I would think it would be a maximum of a day or so. Even up in areas like Chirivel it's only a day or so. 

People do underestimate how cold it can get here in the winter though. The coastal areas aren't so bad - but inland can be bitter. I hate it... although this winter was very mild. After a long time living in lanzarote, I'm still not used to it here. But gas bottles are cheap and if you buy firewood in bulk that's cheaper than a bagload at a time too.

Regarding the fireworks - we only found out by accident. We were seriously considering the area and nobody had mentioned it. Then we saw it fleetingly referred to on a relocation telly programme so I went Googling in Spanish and looked at YouTube videos. My idea of hell but I do realise not everyone is the same.

Good luck with everything xx


----------



## PNE Matt (Feb 28, 2016)

Elle1971 said:


> I would think it would be a maximum of a day or so. Even up in areas like Chirivel it's only a day or so.
> 
> People do underestimate how cold it can get here in the winter though. The coastal areas aren't so bad - but inland can be bitter. I hate it... although this winter was very mild. After a long time living in lanzarote, I'm still not used to it here. But gas bottles are cheap and if you buy firewood in bulk that's cheaper than a bagload at a time too.
> 
> ...


Not to fussed about the cold, I currently have a business installing and selling wood stoves and accessories, I am toying with the idea of restarting out in Spain or just buying a holiday home.


----------



## Elle1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wood stoves eh? Nice.
Good luck with whichever decision you make.
E x


----------

